# Trim around wood stove insert



## Evilemokid94 (Jan 2, 2018)

hello all, my wife and I purchased our home a few years back which contained a fireplace with a wood stove insert. The issue I’m running into is that the stove doesn’t have any metal trim around the insert it’s self which is letting smoke and old drafts around the insert when the flue is open. What are my best options to get the trim? Could I buy a set of old fireplace doors, remove the doors and use the outside “trim” for it?


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2018)

That is a potentially deadly situation unless the insert has a full liner to the chimney cap. Also, the gasket for the metal plate on the door needs replacing.


----------



## Evilemokid94 (Jan 2, 2018)

Insert is just sitting inside the opening. To open the flue I have to actually pull the insert out to open it and have the insert pushed back into the hole. With the issues I have only used the fireplace once and that was when I realized I had a basket case on my hands but with the recent cold snap we’re having in indiana the wife and I would like to use it to help offset the furnace running.


----------



## Evilemokid94 (Jan 2, 2018)

This is the picture from when we bought the house. The old owner must have taken the trim because it was not here when we moved in. I found old glass doors in the garage but not the trim so that is why I asked about the door trim


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 2, 2018)

I would *NOT* burn that insert until it has been inspected by a sweep, highly dangerous. That unit needs a liner to the top of the chimney.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 2, 2018)

begreen said:


> That is a potentially deadly situation unless the insert has a full liner to the chimney cap. Also, the gasket for the metal plate on the door needs replacing.



I see this thread has been "redirected" haven't seen that before what does it mean?


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 2, 2018)

Evilemokid94 said:


> This is the picture from when we bought the house. The old owner must have taken the trim because it was not here when we moved in. I found old glass doors in the garage but not the trim so that is why I asked about the door trim


Even if you had the trim it is not a substitute for having that unit directly connected to the flue. The fact that you had smoke when running shows its not a safe way to install.


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2018)

Evilemokid94 said:


> Insert is just sitting inside the opening. To open the flue I have to actually pull the insert out to open it and have the insert pushed back into the hole. With the issues I have only used the fireplace once and that was when I realized I had a basket case on my hands but with the recent cold snap we’re having in indiana the wife and I would like to use it to help offset the furnace running.


I can appreciate the dilemma with this cold weather, but this is a very unsafe installation. Downdraft from an extra cold chimney can make it lethal. Seriously, this should not be used without a liner, though I would consider a modern stove with liner if the goal is to provide real heat that you can rely on during extra cold weather.


----------

